# Taxe d'Habitation/Taxe Fonciere



## gkc89

Hi 

We purchased an apartment in France in March 2021 in La Plagne. 

As part of the agreement we paid the sellers pro rata for the taxe fonciere/d'habitation for the year ending Dec 2021. As we understand the owner of the property on 1st Jan of any given year is liable for the tax. 

However, I've been expecting a bill for the year 1st Jan 2022 to 31st Dec 2022, but I've not received anything yet. 

Can I ask if these taxes are paid in arrears (so we should expect to get a bill towards September 2022 for this current year) or in advance (so our bill is missing)? I've tried contacting the local tax office with no luck!

Thanks


----------



## DrChips

It will come later in the year - save up!!


----------



## gkc89

Thank you! So the taxes are paid in arrears? 

Also anyone any idea on how to get a 13 digit tax number so I can access these documents online?

Thanks


----------



## DrChips

Your personal account


To access your personal account, you will need your tax number and a password of your choice.




www.impots.gouv.fr


----------



## DrChips

Sorry should have said click on "Your personal account" it takes you to impots.gov website


----------



## gkc89

Thanks again DrChips! 

I've submitted another request for a tax identification number so will see what happens. 

But in short the tax bill comes at the end of the year for the year just gone?


----------



## DrChips

You might find this useful:








The complete French tax calendar for 2022 – which taxes are due when?


If you live in France or own property here, you may be liable for taxes, or to complete the annual tax declaration - here are the key deadlines to watch out for.




www.thelocal.fr





Worth following The Local, often get lots of good stuff there


----------



## Bevdeforges

gkc89 said:


> But in short the tax bill comes at the end of the year for the year just gone?


Most taxes here seem to be billed a year in arrears. And go figure - income taxes are for the calendar year, but the declarations aren't due until May or June of year N+1 with the "bill" (assessment) in the fall or (this year anyhow) winter. Actually there was some sort of delay this past year (taxes for the 2020 calendar year) and we only just got our avis d'imposition (assessment) this month (January, 2022).


----------



## BackinFrance

Bevdeforges said:


> Most taxes here seem to be billed a year in arrears. And go figure - income taxes are for the calendar year, but the declarations aren't due until May or June of year N+1 with the "bill" (assessment) in the fall or (this year anyhow) winter. Actually there was some sort of delay this past year (taxes for the 2020 calendar year) and we only just got our avis d'imposition (assessment) this month (January, 2022).


I submitted my income tax declaration late, would have been August, but I received the avis in November,. If you only received yours very recently I would say that is very late, although of course they are processed locally,, not a nationally so YMMV as they say.


----------



## Bevdeforges

BackinFrance said:


> If you only received yours very recently I would say that is very late, although of course they are processed locally,, not a nationally so YMMV as they say.


There was a form letter back in November saying that processing was running late on declarations with certain forms or certain types of income and that we "should" have the avis around December 15th or so. That date came and went and the avis only turned up a week or so ago. IIRC the delay was based on certain issues with the forms for types of income that are not subject to prélevement à la source. They also mentioned staffing problems related to Covid, so no real biggie, other than needing to make sure the bank account had enough in there to cover what they'd take.


----------

